# Darn it yet more coffee to check out



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://shop.extractcoffee.co.uk/product/fudge-e-bear-flat-white-espresso

Do I try this or the SQM Wote.......I only have so many funds spare right now.........agghghhhhhhhhh


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

sounds lovely!! I need to resist!! I also just ordered a bag of SM Culpan to try. I still have a kilo of my own roasted stuff and 2 weeks of IMM arrears to get through!!!!!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have some on it's way!! can't wait to try it.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I would give the SM a go this week and Fudge E Bear next week:good:


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

The Fudge is great. I had half a kg that I finished a couple of weeks back, although it was a 50/50 mix and not 60/40. That means less Harrar, which will mean the fudginess is a little less earthy. I'm thinking I'll get some greens and try and recreate it. It's lovely, but £21 a kg is a big ask.


----------



## Mal (Jul 30, 2011)

Dear Roasters of the UK,

Please stop producing so many great coffees, some of us need time (and the money) to catch up them all!

Thank you

Mal


----------



## jacksg (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow that sounds so good! Must try it at some point


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

Just ordered some of this fudgee stuff! The sqm stuff lasted about a day given it took me 10 attempts to dial the damn thing in!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mal (Jul 30, 2011)

To do:




Hasbean: El Salvador San Rafael Natural Red Bourbon

Hasbean: Tanzania Mbeya Hope Peaberry Fully Washed

SM: Jirmiwachu

Extract: Fudgee




Not to mention the four bags I've got here (the two Limoncillo naturals are nearly gone though). And whatever IMM turns up with on Saturday.

Oh dear.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, I've got some of the new Fudgee, it's 60/40 CR/Harrar as opposed to the 50/50 that I had before. Until just now I didn't like it as much as it didn't have the massive earthy front end, but Ive just tried it through the bottomless pf and it is much much better. I didn't change anything else so I'm thinking that it might be the crema that carries the earthy flavour I liked.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

We are doing a lot of thinking where I work about global responsible practice or GRP for short and the more I think about it the more it makes sense. (Also the whole diary farmers fiasco in this country, really made be question where food etc comes from i.e. ethical)

Couple this with Has Bean's fantastic relationship with their suppliers and all the great coffees they have at the moment, I think I would like to buy all of their beans!

Finca Argentina Taster kit is genius, definitely ordering that. Mini cupping session anymore?


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Tried the Fudge-E Bear this week.

I've not got on with it too well TBH. It's alright in milk and I know that is what it is sold for, but a lot of beans are good with milk but taste pretty good as espresso too. It's too earthy and roasty for my liking.

I have got another bag, so I will see if it suits a longer rest.


----------

